# Points are being updated online



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

Points are being updated online mine shows Moose points 0 Last Tag 2013, I am chasing moose on the wasatch this fall!


----------



## xbow (Dec 8, 2012)

nice that should be fun I saw a monster last year on my trail cam ill see if I can find the pic


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

That was both exciting and depressing to look at. 

Elk Points: 0
Last year of permit: 2013 (Awsome!!!)
Year Eligible: 2019 (Ughh!!!!)

Nothing like hitting the jackpot AND getting kicked in the junk in one fell swoop!


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

Sweet ben what tag did you draw


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

San Juan Archery Elk. I earned it the hard way with 17 years of apps.

Congrats on both your bear and your moose tag. You've got the makings of one heck of a year. Have you put a tape on that skull yet?


----------



## xbow (Dec 8, 2012)

whats up with the 5 year wait and not being able to put in for points?
I drew out for the LE nebo rifle tag im way excited but the 5 year wait makes me sick I cant put in intell 2019


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

ya im having quite the year moose with 10 points and bear with 0. I have not put a tape on him yet im guessing he is in the 19" range!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Everyone in my family except one has points updated.


----------



## sklobe25 (Jul 11, 2010)

I guess I couldn't even get a Cache general deer (1st choice) when there were leftovers last year...


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Nothing has updated on my draw history....Big


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

Same, took forever last year too.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

no updates in my house yet....the wife is dead sure the elk tag is her's despite my massive point advantage. She's probably right too!


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> no updates in my house yet....the wife is dead sure the elk tag is her's despite my massive point advantage. She's probably right too!


That right there is funny.... and the TRUTH!!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

you know tallbuck, at least she has the good sense to say that she wants a full shoulder mount and it must be parked right in the entry way!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to all that have drawn! :rockon: 

Be sure to post up some pics and the story behind them. 

Well after taking a peek at the fams draw history, it looks like my son and i will be chasing gen deer, he has earned another point for LE Elk and i have earned another point for RMBH and LE Deer. The wife's draw history on the other hand, has not been updated. So there's still a little hope for that speedgoat tag. >Fingers crossed<


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> no updates in my house yet....the wife is dead sure the elk tag is her's despite my massive point advantage. She's probably right too!


Um ... They're _always right_! - just ask 'em. ;-)


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

No updates for me yet. Just put in for LE Elk and Gen deer. Here is to hoping that we drew... :grin:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Just checked my history, nothing there on mine yet.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

mine been updated.no first choice this year for deer. o well we still got a tag and will be hunting.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Crap, I cant remember what I put my daughter in for :grin: but what ever it was, she pulled it with 0 points lol This is her first year big game hunting so it should be fun regardless. Only problem is, if she gets a good one she will expect a shoulder mount like her little sisters


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

mine havent changed!!! AHH!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I logged in and looked at the drawing history. It say's "WILL BE UPDATED MAY 31st." What the heck? I want to know if I drew or my daughter did.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

My bonus points have been listed.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> I logged in and looked at the drawing history. It say's "WILL BE UPDATED MAY 31st." What the heck? I want to know if I drew or my daughter did.


Yep, mine too. Looks like it wasn't liked that people were using the "back door". Probably bogged the system down or something.


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> I logged in and looked at the drawing history. It say's "WILL BE UPDATED MAY 31st." What the heck? I want to know if I drew or my daughter did.


Same here WTH


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I hope I can stay in denial because my odds of drawing a pronghorn tag were 85% I really dont want to have to put in for speed goat again.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

ELIGIBILITY WILL BE AVAILABLE MAY 31ST in big red letters!

LMAO!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Last night mine showed I drew a general deer tag in 2013. Now I also have the big red letters about May 31.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm guessing someone at the DWR got wind people were looking this up before they should have been. Prob decided to block the ability to view points for everyone.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Mine shows "Updated availability May 31, 2013". What's up with that?


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Same here, hadn't been updated last I checked but I guess now I'll just have to wait. Here's to one long week.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

My guess is that they have suspended updating points. When I checked, it read:

Eligibility will be available May 31.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

BradN said:


> My guess is that they have suspended updating points. When I checked, it read:
> 
> Eligibility will be available May 31.


Same here. No CC hit either so I'm pretty sure I've got nothing.

Little brother drew a Books rifle deer tag, so thats where I'll be come this fall.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Credit card shows someone got hit for speed goats...


----------



## Schleppy (Jul 16, 2008)

I was able to check my points before they shut it down to confirm I drew a Book Cliffs rifle deer tag also. Wasn't expecting to draw with 4 points, now the fun begins scouting and researching the Book Cliffs. I've never set foot on the unit before. Can't wait!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My LE Elk points are updated........ no tag for me this year


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

All mine says is
Eligibility will be available May 31. 

Shows nothing at all.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I really don't understand the department's need for secrecy...is it really top secret information? Draw the tags, charge the cards and let all be known...


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

No idea why its such a secret.....Oh no cant let anyone know a few days before hand. It ruins the sanctity of the draw...........-O,-


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

I've seen this thread (and others) where there's been a lot of speculation about why we're blocking access to the "My drawing history" Web pages. Here's why those pages aren't visible right now:

We manage all applicants' eligibility by tracking their bonus points and preference points for each drawing.

In order to prepare for the earlier-than-normal antlerless application period (which starts on May 29), our drawing contractor began updating some of the big game drawing data in the “My drawing history" Web pages. We decided to block public access to those pages when we ran into a couple of complicating factors.

1. One complicating factor is that the big game drawing is not yet complete. (We are still charging credit cards and calling individuals who may have switched credit cards.) People are assuming they haven't drawn when they might actually have a permit coming. 

2. The other complicating factor is that the Antlerless application opens on May 29, before final big game results are available on May 31. If Antlerless were opening in June — as in past years — this wouldn't have been an issue. We're following the same update process we always follow, but it had to happen sooner because of the earlier Antlerless application period.

So, here's an example of where this becomes a problem:

Say that a hunter (Joe) applied for a buck pronghorn permit. If Joe looks at his "My drawing history" page on the morning of May 29 and thinks he hasn't drawn a buck pronghorn permit, then he might log in and apply for a doe pronghorn permit. It turns out that Joe's "My drawing history" page is updated later that afternoon, and he isn't eligible to apply for the doe permit because he actually drew the buck permit.

That's just one example. There are other scenarios that could leave hunters disappointed or frustrated because they thought they drew a particular permit, only to find that they drew something else or didn't draw at all.

It all comes down to this: we want our customers to have finalized, complete and accurate information to rely on — and make plans on —*instead of information that is still incomplete and in the process of being updated. That's why we decided to withhold access to the "My drawing history" pages until the actual date we promised big game results: May 31.

I know this is stressing some of you out, but please hang in there. You'll have the final results next week.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

We are hunt junkies jonesing for our info fix.


----------

